# wireless TP-LINK e gentoo

## was

salve a tutti.... prima di comprare un usb wireless tp-link TL-WN722NC chip atheros, volevo chiedervi se secondo voi e' possibile configurarla su gentoo senza dover usufruire di ndiswrapper  !!! che su bt4 con ndiswrapper non funziona in monitor mode!!!

grazie mille !!!

----------

## cloc3

 *was wrote:*   

> chip atheros

 

si.

usa il driver incluso nel kernel e il pacchetto net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools

----------

## was

ma daiii.... grazie mille cloc3 !!!!

 :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *was wrote:*   chip atheros 
> 
> si.
> 
> usa il driver incluso nel kernel e il pacchetto net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools

 

old   :Very Happy: 

Ora si usa ath5k (incluso nel kernel anch'esso  :Wink:  )

----------

## IPc0P

grazie serviva pure a me!!!

----------

## ago

dipende dal chipset, non è sempre detto che vada con ath5k e/o ath9k

----------

## oRDeX

Bhe per quelle nuove non ci dovrebbero essere controindicazioni. Anyway, su www.linuxwireless.org trovi l'elenco dei chipset supportati   :Wink: 

Cerchiamo di supportare i nuovi driver che si appoggiano sul nuovo stack cfg80211   :Wink: 

----------

## IPc0P

bhe.... devo dire che sono un paio di giorni che ci sbatto, ma non sono riuscito a farla andare ne con le ath5/9 e nemmeno con ar5523, sicuramente con il secondo driver sbaglio io in qualcosa, ma non so in cosa , vi faccio sapere!!

grazie millee!!

 :Smile: 

----------

## ago

qual'è il tuo chipset?

Se hai una periferica integrata controlla con 

```
lspci -v
```

se è usb prova con 

```
lsusb -v
```

----------

## IPc0P

ago... mi sa che ne stiamo gia parlando in un altro post di questa scheda

e' una USB e viene rilevata soltanto da lsusb chip ATHEROS 

non funzia ne con ath5k e nemmeno con gli ar5523 , almeno credo...

ammeno che non riesco proprio io a configurarla!!!

grazie mille per l'attenzione!!!

----------

## IPc0P

RISOLTOOO finalmenteee!!!

girovagando su google ho trovato questo post:

http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=6mjpus7757vc5hucpisgagr410&topic=6334.15

i driver sono " ath9k_htc " piu' relativo firmware

driver: http://files.iniza.org/ath9k_htc/compat-wireless-2010-03-19_with-ath9k_htc-support.tar.bz2

firmware: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/dwmw2/linux-firmware.git;a=blob_plain;f=ar9271.fw;hb=35b308409dc18991ec833c

funziona anche in monitor mode , unica pecca......

spero possa essere utile a qualcuno!!!

 :Smile: 

----------

